# Agility classes on Long Island



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone here participate? Do you recommend one place over another?
Thanks!


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Am on the west coast but you could check out the upcoming agility trials in your area on this web site... select events, NY and all... maybe you will find some clubs close to you. Its good to go to a show and ask folks there, and look for fliers or instructor advertising at the show.

AgilityEvents.net - Events


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are definitely training clubs in Long Island as well as Staten Island (depending on where you live).

Staten Island Companion Dog Training Club | Facebook

Staten Island Companion Dog Training Club

http://www.liagility.com/


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all!


----------

